# Samsung Galaxy S9



## cybershot (Jan 25, 2018)

thread to discuss news, rumours and actual device.



> IF A PICTURE IS WORTH a thousand words, the latest member of the Galaxy family has a lot to say. On February 25, Samsung Electronics will showcase the next generation of Galaxy devices that reimagines the camera and redefines the way you share your moments.



[Invitation] Samsung Galaxy Unpacked 2018: The Camera. Reimagined. - Samsung Newsroom


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2018)

Is it just me that is meh regarding new phones? This will cost a fucking fortune (handset only or contract) and will have a slightly better camera plus a few other tweaks..


----------



## mauvais (Jan 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Is it just me that is meh regarding new phones? This will cost a fucking fortune (handset only or contract) and will have a slightly better camera plus a few other tweaks..


Nope, been this way a long time. The prices have gone up massively whilst the features have plateaued.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Nope, been this way a long time. The prices have gone up massively whilst the features have plateaued.


My Note4 is still running fine


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 25, 2018)

S8 prices should come down


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> My Note4 is still running fine



I'd still be running my Note 4 happily if the dam thing hadn't died literally months out of contract.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2018)

Had 6 months with an S8, after a year with a Pixel - Google wins by miles. Fuck Samsung and their crapware.

Only wanted the S8 cos it's waterproof. Back to the Pixel next time.

Maybe I should just reactivate the Nokia 3210 I have stashed away


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2018)

I honestly don't notice the Samsung apps on the S8. I've installed a launcher on my last few Samsung handsets, but didnt bother on this one. 

I'm not waiting with baited breath of anything for a new handset and won't be getting the S9, but it would be nice if they could get fingerprint sensor built into the screen working.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I honestly don't notice the Samsung apps on the S8. I've installed a launcher on my last few Samsung handsets, but didnt bother on this one.
> 
> I'm not waiting with baited breath of anything for a new handset and won't be getting the S9, but it would be nice if they could get fingerprint sensor built into the screen working.


I hate Bixby getting all up in my grill


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> I hate Bixby getting all up in my grill



Ah yes. That was annoying. I've remapped it to an camera shortcut.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> My Note4 is still running fine


This S5 is working fine with a new rom.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Ah yes. That was annoying. I've remapped it to an camera shortcut.


I have no idea what that actually means, but I'm glad you did it. I fucking hate Bixby 

Google Assistant on the other hand is awesome


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2018)

Going back to removable batteries would be nice. Oh and making the edge displays a bit stronger.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> I have no idea what that actually means, but I'm glad you did it. I fucking hate Bixby
> 
> Google Assistant on the other hand is awesome



It means you can use the Bixby button to do something else. Like launch Google Assistant.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2018)

After years of being (ahem) 'inspired' by Apple and others, it's pretty much recognised that Samsung has taken over the mantle of being the leader in design and innovation in the mobile market (remember the ridicule everyone poured on them when they started introducing 'phablets'?), so I'm very interested in the S9, even though it's highly unlikely that'll I'll be able to afford it. 

So long as it doesn't explode.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2018)

editor said:


> After years of being (ahem) 'inspired' by Apple and others, it's pretty much recognised that Samsung has taken over the mantle of being the leader in design and innovation in the mobile market (remember the ridicule everyone poured on them when they started introducing 'phablets'?), so I'm very interested in the S9, even though it's highly unlikely that'll I'll be able to afford it.
> 
> So long as it doesn't explode.



Sure you will. Just wait till the S10 is announced.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It means you can use the Bixby button to do something else. Like launch Google Assistant.




It crops up elsewhere though. 

Anyway, I'm not changing my mind  Samsung is shit and Google us awesome 

(((1984)))


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

I would like a Pixel but too expensive. 

When the trusty Samsung Note 4 finally packs up then I plan to get a contract free Xiaomi Note


----------



## cybershot (Jan 26, 2018)

I think the fact they are hinting at the camera shows that the camera is now the major selling point of these high end phones, at least currently. The Pixel 2 and the latest generation iPhones have incredible cameras both on the back and front facing. To Generation Z these are now major selling points, they are all Instagrammers, bloggers, vloggers, youtubers.

Yet the rest of the phones are not too much different in terms of OS and features (Face ID maybe the exception, but it's not a feature that really shows off the capabilities of the phone) so makes sense for the Galaxy to catch up to their nearest rivals in that arena.

I think with the majority of us being Generation X and millenniuals, we're a a bit old fashioned. Saw some incredible stuff at a tech summit over the past two days that summed out how each generation does their work.

E.g. Generation Z basically only use email for their amazon receipts and hate having email forced upon them in the work place and see it as a ancient way of working. It was only then when I kind of realised they are right. Email just isn't a good tool for communication in this day and age especially when it comes to collaboration. (sorry tangent)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

All I want is more battery and a longer shelf life


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2018)

That's kind of full circle cybershot. I remember when new phones being all about the camera. I guess that's come around as other features have plateaued. I must confess along with its gorgeous screen its why I endulged in a high end smartphone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> All I want is more battery and a longer shelf life



I could deal with it being a few mm thicker for longer battery life. I end up throttling the CPU and decreaseing the screen resolution when I'm out and about for any length of time.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I could deal with it being a few mm thicker for longer battery life. I end up throttling the CPU and decreaseing the screen resolution when I'm out and about for any length of time.


I have two batteries for the Note 4 and Otterbox case. 

However a while back I got one of these (for about £25 on offer) and it is great. Get around 2-3 days battery depending on usage.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2018)

Links broken for me, but assuming it's a powerbank? I've got a mighty one, along with a car charger and they are a god send. 

Never used removable batteries on the go, but what I found invaluable was after a year or so of heavy use was swapping them out for a new one to keep maximum battery life for the phone.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

Not a powerbank, although I do have one of those too

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0197T9R1M/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_iAVAAbN463M2C


----------



## Slo-mo (Jan 26, 2018)

The pound has been doing very well recently which might keep prices down a bit. I think a lot of tech prices sky rocketed after a certain referendum but the pound is about back where it was against the dollar before June 2016 now.

Still won't be cheap though.


----------



## Slo-mo (Jan 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Is it just me that is meh regarding new phones? This will cost a fucking fortune (handset only or contract) and will have a slightly better camera plus a few other tweaks..


It's only of interest to me because it shows some of the features us proles might get on budget phones in three or four years time.

That said, as Mauvais said features do seem to have plateaued a bit.

But I'll probably watch the launch anyway....


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 26, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> It's only of interest to me because it shows some of the features us proles might get on budget phones in three or four years time.
> 
> That said, as Mauvais said features do seem to have plateaued a bit.
> 
> But I'll probably watch the launch anyway....


Mobile phone features "plateaued" a long time ago.


Fez909 said:


> Mobiles have peaked/matured. This thread is more proof of that.
> 
> I doubt anyone here will ever be excited about a mobile again (except perhaps on price, like the N4, or something equally banal).



That post was from 2013. When they were _actually _adding features. It's just that nobody cared about them:


Sunray said:


> Why would I need my phone to know the temperature and humidity?  Its exactly these sorts of features that make me think they have run out of ideas and are just throwing everything at it and hope something sticks.



This was the Galaxy S4


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Mobile phone features "plateaued" a long time ago.
> 
> 
> That post was from 2013. When they were _actually _adding features. It's just that nobody cared about them:
> ...



I guess we can now pay with them. I'm struggling to think of any other new features I use since then. TBH I'm down with incremental upgrades. Better screen, better camera etc. I use a lot more mobile data as the devices are nicer to use and the networks are faster. 

I certainly don't need to upgrade my PC every two years and think it's probably good for the planet that phones are also going this way.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 26, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I guess we can now pay with them. I'm struggling to think of any other new features I use since then. TBH I'm down with incremental upgrades. Better screen, better camera etc. I use a lot more mobile data as the devices are nicer to use and the networks are faster.
> 
> I certainly don't need to upgrade my PC every two years and think it's probably good for the planet that phones are also going this way.


Fingerprint readers are the only other thing I can think of...and although I use mine, I wouldn't care if they didn't exist.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Fingerprint readers are the only other thing I can think of...and although I use mine, I wouldn't care if they didn't exist.



Ah yes. I forgot about that and quite like it. If Samsung can improve their Retina scanning on the S9 that would be nice, it's good to have both options, but it's a bit slow on the S8.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 26, 2018)

This also probably echoes what a lot of us are saying:

China's smartphone market in decline


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2018)

Samsung Galaxy S9 may pack more reliable face recognition


----------



## cybershot (Feb 20, 2018)

Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus dual cameras detailed in latest leaks


----------



## bemused (Feb 20, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Ah yes. That was annoying. I've remapped it to an camera shortcut.



This is what I did, if my s8 would let me uninstall facebook I've be golden.


----------



## Slo-mo (Feb 25, 2018)

Well it's out, and it's pretty underwhelming. Not necessarily bad, but underwhelming. And overpriced. The only significant improvements seem to be to the camera
Samsung Galaxy S9 hands on review | TechRadar


----------



## cybershot (Feb 26, 2018)

Camera has been what the latest generation has been all about, so that doesn't surprise me in the slightest. Not sure if the improvements in camera tech warrants these prices thou.

I think when it comes to Android devices especially, you're better sticking to cheap handsets and upgrading every 1-2 years rather than getting into the 'luxury' high end handsets where you can only afford to upgrade every 2-3 years instead. By the time you're on your 2nd cheaper handset, which is still probably significantly cheaper combined, it probably won't be far off where the S9 is.

Obviously if camera's are important to you, then from a personal point of view, I couldn't recommend the current generation enough. The pictures and especially the portrait features you can use are leaps and bounds over the previous years phones and even the front facing cameras are now spot on, and that's what's going to appeal to the selfie/instagram/snapchat generation.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 26, 2018)

Not sure I agree on that. I'm on an S7 which in this specific instance is about 18 months old, and as a product, older than that. The S7 still holds its own and is significantly better than cheap devices as available today.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 26, 2018)

I replaced a Note 4 with the well reviewed Moto G4. On paper the specs were good, but after 3 months or so the quality of the display and camera compared to Samsung convinced me to get another contract.

I swear they design them to break though. The Note 4 started throwing up errors months out of contract.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 26, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Not sure I agree on that. I'm on an S7 which in this specific instance is about 18 months old, and as a product, older than that. The S7 still holds its own and is significantly better than cheap devices as available today.



The stuff you can import from China is practically the same spec for a fraction of the price. The Xiaomi stuff is well made.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 26, 2018)

I wonder how long the top spec stuff will stay budget, looking at some of the kit they are releasing.

Kind of like OnePlus. Cheaper then equivalent Samsung based on RRP, but a few months in as more places stock Samsung, there are deals to be had that make the gap much smaller.

Speaking of deals I'm guessing soon will be a good time to get an S8.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 1, 2018)

Old iPhones destroy Samsung's brand new Galaxy S9 in speed tests | Cult of Mac


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Old iPhones destroy Samsung's brand new Galaxy S9 in speed tests | Cult of Mac


But totally and utterly meaningless in day to day use.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 1, 2018)

But you’re the one that posts videos of phones side by side doing things the fastest!  (I think)


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> But you’re the one that posts videos of phones side by side doing things the fastest!  (I think)


I think opening and closing apps is more relevant to users than benchmarks, but it's all bollocks really.


----------



## Slo-mo (Mar 1, 2018)

Has the new Samsung gone over to USB c or is it still the older connector?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 1, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Has the new Samsung gone over to USB c or is it still the older connector?



They went over with the S8


----------



## Slo-mo (Mar 1, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They went over with the S8


Oh did they? Why did I think they'd decided to stick with the micro USB? Probably my imagination...


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2018)

It's got a proper headphone socket though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 1, 2018)

editor said:


> It's got a proper headphone socket though.



Be nice if they brought back replaceable batteries, but sadly can't see it happening.


----------



## Slo-mo (Mar 1, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Be nice if they brought back replaceable batteries, but sadly can't see it happening.


And FM radios ( or introduced DAB ones).

I still won't buy a phone with a radio built in , although Samsung dropped them from their flagships a while ago many of their budget phones have them. Go figure.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2018)

This is more important than benchmark tests but smartphone screens have got so good it's pretty much a non story.








The Samsung Galaxy S9+ has the best Camera of any Smartphone according to DxOMark


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2018)

Wow 

So it is 2% (or something) better? Can't wait for the next revolution


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Wow
> 
> So it is 2% (or something) better? Can't wait for the next revolution


My S7 has got a mega high res screen which I immediately reduce to save battery life. Unless I'm so close to the phone that I'm sniffing drugs off it you can't tell the  difference anyway. I still remain seduced by the curvy screen of the S8/S9 though.


----------



## Slo-mo (Mar 2, 2018)

editor said:


> My S7 has got a mega high res screen which I immediately reduce to save battery life. Unless I'm so close to the phone that I'm sniffing drugs off it you can't tell the  difference anyway.


Be careful that the white powder doesn't get into your USB port


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 2, 2018)

editor said:


> My S7 has got a mega high res screen which I immediately reduce to save battery life. Unless I'm so close to the phone that I'm sniffing drugs off it you can't tell the  difference anyway. I still remain seduced by the curvy screen of the S8/S9 though.



It's not the resolution though that makes Samsung and other high end screens so good. 

It's how good the colours and other stuff look compared to cheap handsets, even if those cheap hands sets do 1920x1080.

I can notice the difference between the resolution modes on the S8, but have to be really looking for it.


----------



## Slo-mo (Mar 5, 2018)

Shocking that the s9 plus will be £869 here but only $839 stateside. A pound is worth significantly more than a dollar!!

Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus release date, price, news and features | TechRadar

Vote with yer wallet and boycott this overpriced phone.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Shocking that the s9 plus will be £869 here but only $839 stateside. A pound is worth significantly more than a dollar!!
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus release date, price, news and features | TechRadar
> 
> Vote with yer wallet and boycott this overpriced phone.


The S9 is around £739 unlocked but you can usually get Samsung stuff a lot cheaper if you wait a bit.


The cheapest Samsung Galaxy S9 unlocked SIM-free prices for pre-order | TechRadar


----------



## Slo-mo (Mar 5, 2018)

editor said:


> The S9 is around £739 unlocked but you can usually get Samsung stuff a lot cheaper if you wait a bit.
> 
> 
> The cheapest Samsung Galaxy S9 unlocked SIM-free prices for pre-order | TechRadar



Sure. But again, a higher price in pounds than in dollars. That can't be right because the pound is currently worth $1.38


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Sure. But again, a higher price in pounds than in dollars. That can't be right because the pound is currently worth $1.38



They have far worse phone contracts then us, so guess it's swings and roundabouts.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Here's a fairly unscientific comparison but at least it's showing things you're actually going top notice (e.g. app loading times). 



In summary - they're both fantastically fast. 

Battery comparison. Apple not so good.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh  and not a lot of difference between the S8 and S9


----------



## Whagwan (Mar 9, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They have far worse phone contracts then us, so guess it's swings and roundabouts.



This is also contributed to by the fact that US prices do not include sales tax, whereas the UK price will include the 20% VAT.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 15, 2018)

The s10 rumour mill has already started. Which perhaps isn’t surprising considering the lukewarm response to the 9 and it’s lack of new features. 

Samsung's Galaxy S10 Rumored to Feature 3D Facial Recognition Like Face ID on iPhone X


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> The s10 rumour mill has already started. Which perhaps isn’t surprising considering the lukewarm response to the 9 and it’s lack of new features.
> 
> Samsung's Galaxy S10 Rumored to Feature 3D Facial Recognition Like Face ID on iPhone X


Lukewarm? It's picked up rave reviews!


----------



## cybershot (Mar 15, 2018)

editor said:


> Lukewarm? It's picked up rave reviews!



With the general consensus that if you have an s8. Don’t bother.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> With the general consensus that if you have an s8. Don’t bother.


But that's only answer a particular niche question. 

The S9 has had incredibly positive reviews overall , and to describe its reception as 'lukewarm' is really misrepresenting the truth. 

Samsung Galaxy S9+ review: the best big-screen smartphone by miles
Samsung Galaxy S9 vs Apple iPhone X: Which is best?
Galaxy S9 review: Small changes don't stop flagship phone being stunning


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> With the general consensus that if you have an s8. Don’t bother.



Does anyone do that anymore? Assume its a solid buy if your coming from an S6 or 7, but  not sure what we can expect these days of other then small improvements. It's been like that for years with PCs and I'm fine with that.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Does anyone do that anymore? Assume its a solid buy if your coming from an S6 or 7, but  not sure what we can expect these days of other then small improvements. It's been like that for years with PCs and I'm fine with that.


It's the same for most gadgets, be it laptops, cameras, or phones: with a few exceptions, most upgrades rarely offer huge leaps over the last one, but it gets more noticeable once you start going two or three versions back.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 16, 2018)

I admit I was being a bit baity.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2018)

Good piece here. Amazing how the S7 Edge already looks old against the S9










Samsung Galaxy S9+ vs. Galaxy S7 edge: Should you upgrade?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2018)

Interesting...

Galaxy S9 has Apple fans rushing to offload their four-month-old iPhone X


----------



## Slo-mo (May 16, 2018)

S9 prices are edging downwards Samsung - Samsung Galaxy S9 (64GB)

I know nothing about that company so do your research and pay on a credit not a debit card if anyone decides to go for it.


----------



## cybershot (May 16, 2018)

Amazon had a massive price crash on the Note 8 yesterday too. Again do research on how the actual seller is if it's not an amazon warehouse item!


----------



## cybershot (May 18, 2018)

Samsung Compares Galaxy S9 to Very Slow iPhone 6 in Frivolous Ad


----------



## editor (May 18, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Samsung Compares Galaxy S9 to Very Slow iPhone 6 in Frivolous Ad


It's still a better phone that the overpriced iPhone X though.


----------



## cybershot (May 18, 2018)

Then why not show that in the advert. 

They are both over priced.


----------



## pesh (May 19, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Samsung Compares Galaxy S9 to Very Slow iPhone 6 in Frivolous Ad



Now Apple have to make a diss advert of their own, I'd suggest one where they compare an iPhone X to a Samsung thats on fire


----------



## editor (May 19, 2018)

pesh said:


> Now Apple have to make a diss advert of their own, I'd suggest one where they compare an iPhone X to a Samsung thats on fire


Be a bit out of date though.


----------



## pesh (May 19, 2018)

That’s the point, yes.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 16, 2018)

Bought one of these today after my S7 became beyond repair (minor screen damage but then broke the USB connector). Should cost about £480 after trade-in, which is silly money but not second mortgage territory.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 31, 2018)

Samsung looks to foldable OLEDs as phone sales slow down


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Samsung looks to foldable OLEDs as phone sales slow down


Folding phones are going to hit big soon. People like big screens but not big phones.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Folding phones are going to hit big soon. People like big screens but not big phones.



Im not sure it fits with the habitual way of checking phones that many people have these days, but can see how it would be attractive to some. 

I'd have probably been well up for it a few years ago, but I've actually downsized to an S8 and as the screen is so good, it's big enough. 

If I was contemplating such a device I'd also want to see them in the wild for a few years for durability. Like any very new tech, I bet there will be teathing problems

A folding tablet could be very cool though! Maybe like that MS thing you liked the idea of a few years ago editor?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 5, 2018)

It's been a few weeks with the S9 and I can report that very little is tangibly different from the S7. Fingerprint reader position is annoying but lack of hardware buttons not the problem I thought it would be. The camera is better (low light etc) but not in ways that I personally am likely to benefit from.

The one thing that is noticeably better is a weird one: the speaker is much improved. I was listening to stuff in the bath yesterday and with the right choice of tunes you can forget it's a phone.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 5, 2018)

mauvais said:


> It's been a few weeks with the S9 and I can report that very little is tangibly different from the S7. Fingerprint reader position is annoying but lack of hardware buttons not the problem I thought it would be. The camera is better (low light etc) but not in ways that I personally am likely to benefit from.
> 
> The one thing that is noticeably better is a weird one: the speaker is much improved. I was listening to stuff in the bath yesterday and with the right choice of tunes you can forget it's a phone.



Good to know (S7 owner).  I was wondering if this was worth the bus fare when the prices drop on the release of an S10 device - guess not.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 5, 2018)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Good to know (S7 owner).  I was wondering if this was worth the bus fare when the prices drop on the release of an S10 device - guess not.


It's a sensible replacement for the S7 whenever that gets to the end of its serviceable life, but like most phones now, not really worth the premium to upgrade ahead of time. The S7 is still pretty good too. This will probably change a bit with time - the S7 has had its last major software update, to Oreo, whereas the S9 should get P & Q.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 11, 2018)

Can't be arsed to start a new thread for this new A8 handset, so I'll just leave this here (Perhaps like the Apple threads, we should start having generic Samsung/Pixel/Huawei etc threads rather than a new one for each phone release)



> *The headphone jack is dead*
> After making so much fun of Apple and making its support for the 3.5-mm headphone jack one of its battle cries against the Cupertino company — the Samsung Galaxy A8s does not have a headphone jack.
> 
> As you might imagine, the reaction on the internet is not very positive. These are just some of the top Reddit comments so far:
> ...



Samsung Kills Headphone Jack For First Time with Galaxy A8s


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 11, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Can't be arsed to start a new thread for this new A8 handset, so I'll just leave this here (Perhaps like the Apple threads, we should start having generic Samsung/Pixel/Huawei etc threads rather than a new one for each phone release)
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Kills Headphone Jack For First Time with Galaxy A8s



Fustrating for many although I don't use it any more. Got some 15 quid Bluetooth ones, battery last a long time and no cables are nice. I imagine most people are doing the same, hence why they did it.

What I do miss more that ability to easily change your battery after 12 months.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 11, 2018)

It'll be the new normal soon. People are going Bluetooth more than ever, and those that still prefer wired cans will have to use an adaptor which is the smallest inconvenience really. Wires themselves are the biggest inconvenience IMO.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 11, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> It'll be the new normal soon. People are going Bluetooth more than ever, and those that still prefer wired cans will have to use an adaptor which is the smallest inconvenience really. Wires themselves are the biggest inconvenience IMO.



Don't know why it took me so long to switch tbh. 

That said do they really save that much space and cost by doing it?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 11, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Don't know why it took me so long to switch tbh.
> 
> That said do they really save that much space and cost by doing it?



At a guess it's more about space than cost. Why use two inputs when one can do everything and it makes more space available. Plus, with the tide of Bluetooth headsets on their side, it was almost inevitable the headphone jack would get dropped.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 11, 2018)

Aye - I got myself one of these a few months ago in a local supermarket - £15 I think I paid - it's great


----------

